# State of the Rhinestone Market



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey everybody! Now that 2017 is over, what are your thoughts on the current state of the rhinestone market? Do you feel it's popularity is still increasing, holding stable or on the decline?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We offer it as an option for all of our school and club accounts and it is always a big hit.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Rhinestones are still good, but everybody in their brother is doing them, so we switched it up and do more than double what we did using Spangles. They still have their place though.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

how do spangles and rhinestones differ that much that customers prefer them over rhinestones?

are they not just thin rhinestones?

that machine to create the designs looks pricey 
they never mention the actual price on the website, 
which leads me to believe there will be massive sticker-shock, hence the hiding of the machine price
although you can lease


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes the Spangle is very smooth and virtually no hand to it shines like Rhinestones if not better, yes the machine is a little pricey @ around 20k, they don't hide the price just call and ask, I think they are having a "sale" on it this month


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that is a pretty cool setup

definitely more attractive as a lease option if you don't have the 20k,
or want to test the market

always interesting to see/learn something new


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a few, that have come off my Spangle machine:


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

They are definitely interesting but not sure how I would differentiate them enough to make more people buy them than I was able to sell rhinestones to. I do see that you can put them closer together than rhinestones and that they are thinner and closer to a sequin but I don't see how to convey this message to the consumer unless they are already interested in the "rhinestone style" decoration method.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Rhinestone market is increasing. More character and art rhinestone designs are hitting the market. I suggest you can take a trial in this market


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

I keep my design offerings in Rhinestones limited, so as not to saturate my own market. Not very many people in my area do them well, so I am able to uocharge significantly. They also cost me more in time and supplies to produce, so I don’t really want to saturate the market for those reasons, also. They are holding steady where I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

where are you located 1090gal?


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

mfatty500 said:


> where are you located 1090gal?




Middle US


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

